# Need a doctor?



## Meeder (May 22, 2013)

I caught this guy at lunch, bait in pic.. Anyway I saw these wounds. If this from fighting or disease?


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

geeeze thats a gross fish. woulda cut my line on that one


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I&#8217;m guessing that fatigue and injury from spawning left him vulnerable to a disease or infection.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

looks like teeth marks from Big Foot.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Not sure of you caught him our if he was committing suicide! That fish is emaciated.....

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

Wow, what a mess.

Looks like some sort of canker or ulcer. Don't imagine that's from fighting.

Even the expression on that fish's face looks hurting.

Poor thing is skinny as hell too.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

For the length and size of its head it looks extremely thin and very under weight. I don't think even a doctor could help that one.


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Cancer.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Where are you fishing that could also be lamprey wounds.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## zeppelin_2000 (Jul 2, 2006)

I think he was fishing near Springfield Nuclear Power Plant, keep trying to catch the three eyed fish Bart might beat you to it if you don't hurry!  LMAO
But seriously I caught one like that at portage lakes just couldn't bring myself to C&R had to give it a proper burial in the back yard.  

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## billjaco (Oct 22, 2011)

I'll bet the people that are doing those "shock" commercials about the dangerous results of smoking would have found a way to capitalize on this poor creatures disfigurement in one of their advertisements.

Those injuries could be the result of handling by the nicotine stained hands of a thoughtless fisherman.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like a good one to fillet and eat.


----------



## Meeder (May 22, 2013)

I hope it wasn't Lamprey, I caught this thing in Avery Park pond in Dublin.. I didn't realize there were/are cats in there, I was trying to catch a carp. He didn't survive the c&r..


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Those aren't lamprey sores.


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Probably motile aeromonas septicemia...a bacterial infection


Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Did some research in my old ichthyology books

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Old ichthyology teacher id it too 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

Meeder said:


> II caught this thing in Avery Park pond in Dublin..


That's unfortunate. I was thinking about taking my kids up there fishing today. Maybe I'll bring them elsewhere.


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

CarpRule said:


> Probably motile aeromonas septicemia...a bacterial infection


just tried doing some google-learning. turns out M.A.S. has a facebook page https://www.facebook.com/motil.septicemia lol


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

Here's a useful and easy to read for a layperson, such as myself, description/pathology of the causes of M.A.S..

http://www.extension.purdue.edu/extmedia/AS/AS-461.pdf

Interesting read for the concerned angler. 

After reading the above, it sounds like the pond at Avery is a bit sick at the moment. Hopefully all the rain will flush it out a bit.

BTW: Nice diagnosis CarpRule

UGH, for sure going fishing somewhere else for a while:

_"is a disease which
can be spread from animals to man and vice versa.
Healthy individuals exposed to this bacteria are not very
likely to get the disease. However, accidents do happen,
and cutting yourself while butchering affected fish or
impaling a sharp fin into your hand is a sure way to infect
yourself. People who may be immunodeficient or
immunoincompetent such as the very young, the elderly,
or those with other disease problems are at the highest
risk."_

might even call Dublin and tell them about your catch and to treat that pond.


----------



## Meeder (May 22, 2013)

freshwater_newb said:


> Here's a useful and easy to read for a layperson, such as myself, description/pathology of the causes of M.A.S..
> 
> http://www.extension.purdue.edu/extmedia/AS/AS-461.pdf
> 
> ...


Yeah I am going to contact them today, I see several kids there everyday. I am not sure if it spreads to blues which they are normally snagging out of there. They look healthy and so do the bass I have c&r in there..


----------



## Greentop (Apr 30, 2010)

Hmm, looks like the catfish I was catching out at Buckeye. Pretty yucky.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

Mr. A said:


> Not sure of you caught him our if he was committing suicide!


that is the post of the month!


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

glasseyes said:


> looks like teeth marks from Big Foot.


I deleted this remark yesterday in a preemptive attempt at keeping this topic as informative as possible. A point which now appears moot. Post #4 restored.


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

Meeder said:


> Yeah I am going to contact them today, I see several kids there everyday. I am not sure if it spreads to blues which they are normally snagging out of there. They look healthy and so do the bass I have c&r in there..


You should definitely call them. 

I called today to the parks dept. Was told the guy who deals with this type thing was away on vacation but they'd transfer me to his boss. Got transferred to the voicemail of the dude on vacation instead and I left a message there.

So basically my efforts went into the void, but maybe if enough people tell them that their pond is diseased, they might realize that they need to do something about it before their expert returns to a damaged pond.

Dublin Parks and Open Space Department
614.410.4700

Is who I called. dunno if it really is the correct department.

I don't live in Dublin so... Dublinites better get a move on 'cause I did my piece.


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Well I decided to come up and fish it to see if it is isolated. I found your cat he/she is sitting by the trees at neighborhood street. Weird little pond. See lots of activity small panfish. I have yet to see a carp

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

No turtles just a ton of dragon and damselflylies

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

CarpRule said:


> Well I decided to come up and fish it to see if it is isolated. I found your cat he/she is sitting by the trees at neighborhood street. Weird little pond. See lots of activity small panfish. I have yet to see a carp


there are Carp there (capital c) and some bass too (but like most highly pressured bass are a bitch to catch)


----------



## Meeder (May 22, 2013)

CarpRule said:


> Well I decided to come up and fish it to see if it is isolated. I found your cat he/she is sitting by the trees at neighborhood street. Weird little pond. See lots of activity small panfish. I have yet to see a carp
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


The carp hang out by the pine trees and by the drain closest to the fountain, including the koi in there. I hit that cat right by the pines. I emailed the city of dublin parks and rec and got a good response from them. They have been having issues with that pond.. They are aware and working to fix it. Apparently I am not the only one to report. I have hit MANY large bass, see my other posts, and gills they all look healthy to me..


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Any up date on dublin getting back with you?

Carpe Diem


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

CarpRule said:


> Any up date on dublin getting back with you?
> 
> Carpe Diem


Actually, no. and I think it kinda stinks, frankly. 

I have no idea if they took any action and did anything about it or not, but it would have been minimal, common courtesy for them to have at least acknowledged that I ever called. 

Their specialist should have been a long time back from vacation already.

So,yeah, nothing from the dublin parks department. 

boooooo, hisssss!


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

I agree that dis stink. I called them also. 


Carpe Diem


----------



## LoweBoat (Apr 14, 2004)

So Dublin parks department won't reply. You should get their experts attention then. Go back to Avery Park and catch another catfish with the same type of sores and wounds on it. Go to the Dublin parks offices and have someone point out who this expert is. Walk up to his desk and throw down the freshly caught catfish. 

Caution: You will probably be going to jail so make arrangements ahead of time.

I guarantee, you will now have his attention though.


Oh that is right, this is 2013. Your not allowed to do this type of thing unless the SWAT team and trama counselors are called in.


----------



## rocktight614 (Dec 13, 2011)

Looks like you did him a favor. He was on his way out...


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

I emailed them again. :banghead:

Carpe Diem


----------



## Meeder (May 22, 2013)

I got a reply from them 
"Thank you for your e-mail. We have encountered this disease in other ponds throughout the City from time to time. We have also contacted the Ohio Division of Wildlife regarding this issue in the past. There can be many factors or reasons this disease occurs but it generally strikes fish/frogs with other underlaying issues. We are working with our pond contractor to identify any potential underlying issues in the pond in an effort to improve the overall water quality and to hopefully reduce the amount of possible additional infections. This pond has been quite challenging for us this year. If you would like to forward your picture, you can do so to my e-mail address."


----------



## Meeder (May 22, 2013)

[email protected]


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Finally  

Carpe Diem


----------

